# Help Needed



## Dapur (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi all, I am new to the forum and am after a bit of help with identify a pocket watch my wife bought me. I am unsure how to attach photos to this post. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

For uploading pictures see ---> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Good luck


----------



## Dapur (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi All. Hopefully this works. These are some pictures of the watch I am trying to find out a bit more about. I believe it is circa 1880, 18ct gold with the serial number 11332. Any help would be great. Thanks.



WP_20141019_19_01_37_Pro by dapur76, on Flickr



WP_20141019_19_01_18_Pro by dapur76, on Flickr



WP_20141019_19_00_52_Pro by dapur76, on Flickr



WP_20141019_19_00_16_Pro by dapur76, on Flickr



WP_20141019_18_59_48_Pro by dapur76, on Flickr



WP_20141015_003 by dapur76, on Flickr


----------

